# Differences between ETKA, ETOS, and ElsaWin?



## Gee Spoolin (Oct 3, 2001)

I understand that the ETKA, ETOS, and ElsaWin are electronic catalogs for VAG cars, but how are they different from one another? Discuss


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Differences between ETKA, ETOS, and ElsaWin? (Gee Spoolin)*

I cant comment on the others, but ETKA is more than a catalog. What I have found most usefull is the parts/assembly diagrams. I am no mechanic, but I play one in my garage...







Those diagrams, combined with the part numbers/ names have really helped me have a better understanding of how things work. Its also a huge help in tracking down replacement parts (which is what it is meant to do)


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Differences between ETKA, ETOS, and ElsaWin? (Gee Spoolin)*

Etka is a parts catalog
Etos is a parts ordering system
Elsa is a workshop manual


----------



## Gee Spoolin (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Differences between ETKA, ETOS, and ElsaWin? (Vdubs)*

How does ElsaWin compare to say, a Bentley manual?


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Differences between ETKA, ETOS, and ElsaWin? (Gee Spoolin)*

Elsa covers the whole range of cars, VW, Audi and Seat, from 1986 to 2005 (if its a new copy, some of the older stuff gets deleted as the cd gets newer) it has all the info that the dealer workshop gets, it's all designed around the dealer and their tools. It's particularly good for shops like mine where we do all the VW Audi cars. It's 8 gigs and comes on 4 dvds
The Bentley as far as i know doesn't cover everything and is model specific, eg, covers a Mk2 Golf/Jetta only, I've never had a Bentley to look through as over here (uk) we didn't get it, but i have compared some stuff online with a friend.


----------

